# double wire or some sort of wire with a ground in my champ?



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Here's another question about my vibro champ.
If you follow this link to the layout, you will understand more specifically what I am asking:
http://ceriatone.com/images/layoutPic/fenderLayout/VibroChampCeriatone.jpg

I am wondering what sort of wire I have to have.
It's the light blue wire that connects to pin #2 and #7 of the preamp 12ax7 and connects to the input jack and the centre tab of the volume pot. Can any wire be used for that, or is it a special sort of insulated wire? Does it just have one or two wires through the insulation? or is it it one wire that is insulated and surrounded by a special conducting ground or something? Do I make any sense? There didn't seem to be any special kind of wire included in the kit, so I am wondering what I should be using exactly.
some pics:
http://www.ceriatone.com/images/completeAmpsPic/VibroChampAmp/DSCN2355B.jpg

http://www.ceriatone.com/images/completeAmpsPic/VibroChampAmp/DSCN2351B.jpg


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Normally that wire is a shielded wire. It has a center wire surrounded by a braided wire shield, similar idea to what you use for coax for your tv. It helps keep interference out of the input signal.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

*oops! Is it already midnight?!?!*

Ok, great. That's what I thought. I tracked down some wire to use, and finished off my Champ kit tonight. 
Figured I'd try it out... and it didn't work. Then I remembered to plug the tubes in and it worked great. Played around with it a little bit, and kept turning it up. 
Then I realized that my roommate came back from his weekend in Calgary earlier tonight while I was out. I realized when he came out of the next room, asking me to turn it down.
Sheesh! How was I supposed to remember that he works at 6am when I just finished something as important as my latest amp. Seriously, no one should be sleeping at a time like this.


----------

